# A freaky Rage thing...



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

While I understand why Rage's profile shows a registration date of today, what I find slightly amusing is a PM from him has no name, and a registration date of 1969. So Rage has no name, and has been using this board since before the Internet and PCs?!?!?! Ladies and Gentlemen - the ghost of Rage must be haunting DBSTalk! (see screenshot attached, sorry it's PNG Scott, but a decent quality JPEG is well over 100k, and I won't use GIF due to legal risks associated with the format)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

That is just hilarious.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It might have something to do with Scott trying to recreate Rage's account, so those who have ignored him, will still no longer be able to see his posts.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I tell you, next thing Rage's ghost will attack the hard drive. I sure hope you have RAID drive mirroring (not Raid, the pesticide - it won't get rid of ghosts )


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"It might have something to do with Scott trying to recreate Rage's account"

I'm sure it does, as earlier they said [Deleted User], but I'd rather think of it as the ghost of Rage attacking


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

it's a conspiracy!!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like I need to reindex the message base, then after that things will be fixed. 

The problem is doing a reindex requires me to take down the board for 10 mins to an hour (depending on how long the process takes)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nah, it's funny that Rage's ghost is haunting us!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The ghost of Rage keeps attacking, I lost almost 300 posts from my count!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

'Rage' on it


----------

